# Sapporo ～ 札幌 ～ / Japan



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

❄❄❄ Sapporo Sightseeing Guide ❄❄❄


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

http://www.yakei-kabegami.com/cgi-bin/kabegami/14727.html


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

main street


Sapporo's Odori Park by tioguerra, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Munich Christmas Market 12/24 ～ 12/25


Munich Christmas Market by *Sage* TokyoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice decoration on Christmas eve.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sapporo Station (Train)


札幌 by yx888, on Flickr


夜の札幌駅 by takashi_kato, on Flickr


IMG_1309 by ceci cheung, on Flickr


Solar Powered STAR CLOCK of the Sapporo Station 札幌駅 in Sapporo Hokkaido Japan by Arjan Richter, on Flickr


札幌駅 by KEI NIKOTTA, on Flickr


札幌駅吹き抜け by KEI NIKOTTA, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

japanese001 said:


> Munich Christmas Market 12/24 ～ 12/25
> 
> 
> Munich Christmas Market by *Sage* TokyoChicago, on Flickr


Lovely....


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome aerial view from Sapporo!!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hotel Gracery


P1308799 by 碗豆傑克, on Flickr


auto check-out machine by [空] SORA, on Flickr


lounge by [空] SORA, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

札幌駅前通地下歩行空間
Sapporo Station Ekimae-dōri Underground Pedestrian Space



>


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

>


http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2011/05/2011312-c0f2.html


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Love Sapporo Beer more than Sapporo :lol:

Nice City and Nice photos BTW.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sapporo TV Tower


0453 by aztosch, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hokkaido University












Gingko trees in the Hokkaido University by onigiri-kun, on Flickr


Hokkaido University, Sapporo, Hokkaido, Japan by shinyai, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Former Hokkaidō Government Office


Former Hokkaido Government Office Building by Juan Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

entertainment district "Susukino"


entertainment district "Susukino" by tomosang R32m, on Flickr


entertainment district "Susukino" by tomosang R32m, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Sapporo


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sapporo Clock Tower


札幌市時計台......Sapporo Clock Tower by Rosanna Leung, on Flickr


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice pics of Sapporo thanxs for sharing japanese001:cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hoheikan


HOUHEIKAN. by MJ/TR (´･ω･), on Flickr


HOUHEIKAN. by MJ/TR (´･ω･), on Flickr


豊平館 札幌 中島公園 by kawasaky55, on Flickr


HOUHEIKAN. by MJ/TR (´･ω･), on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sapporo-HDR on JAN 03, 2012  by wakkanai097, on Flickr


Sapporo-HDR on JAN 03, 2012  by wakkanai097, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos from Sapporo....:cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

★ 63rd　SAPPORO SNOW FESTIVAL


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

japanese001 said:


> main street
> 
> 
> Sapporo's Odori Park by tioguerra, on Flickr











http://farm1.staticflickr.com/129/356229126_5a61703b8a_o.jpg


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

Highrise Office Project Adds Mixed-Use Density to Sapporo



> As one would expect, there aren't many surface parking lots in the downtown core of Sapporo, Japan's fourth largest city. Those that do exist are quickly being transformed by developers into state-of-the-art building complexes. A one-hectare site formerly home to a nine-storey office building occupied by Meiji Yasuda Life Insurance Company, a supplementary parking garage, and a salmon museum, presented such an opportunity for renewal.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Munica*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Munica* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Munica* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Munica* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Flickr Munica ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **里卡豆 Ricardo*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **里卡豆 Ricardo*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **里卡豆 Ricardo*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **里卡豆 Ricardo*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **里卡豆 Ricard*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **里卡豆 Ricard* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **里卡豆 Ricard* ​


----------

